# Thinking about moving to Walthamstow



## Mapped (Oct 19, 2010)

We’re thinking about moving out of our tiny little flat in Islington and buying a house in Walthamstow. I saw a few houses in E17 last weekend and it seems we can get some nice places for our money. I used to visit fairly regularly when I lived in South Woodford 10 years ago, but it would be good to hear some current thoughts on the area from people who live or go there regularly.

The transport links seem pretty good and I work in King’s X so it’s a short ride down the Viccy line and there’s lots decent green space locally. It also looks like we can get a terraced house with a garden instead of a small flat where we are now. 

We’ve been looking all over E17, but I want to get a sense of where’s a nice bit to live, somewhere where my partner can walk home safely in the evening (although she does this now in N1 so comparably that’s probably anywhere) some shops close etc.  We probably won’t buy in the Village bit unless we see an absolute bargain as the value for money isn’t great. One of the places I saw last weekend and liked was down to the south of the town centre close to the Bakers Arms, but a mate of mine from near Walthamstow described that part of town as a shit hole (his words), but the residential street I was looking at seemed OK. We have also checked out a couple of places near Lloyd Park and there were some nice streets there, the only downside to that area seems to be the distance to the tube, are the buses up there any good? What seem to be good areas and are there any to avoid wasting our time on looking at?

Also what are the decent pubs in the area? I’ve been to the ones in the Village before, but outside that? I may check out some recommendations out when we look at more houses at the weekend.

If anyone has any Walthamstow related tips or comments I’d be grateful for them


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 19, 2010)

Most of my friends live in Walthamstow. One lives near Lloyd Park which actually feels quite leafy and calm. Loads of buses from Walthamstow Central. I like the Stow, it feels like nowhere else in London.
Careful though, they are biiig party animals down that way


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh yes, not many decent pubs. Most people go to the Village pub (in the village) or the Castle nearish the station.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 20, 2010)

I *heart* the Stow... shame my other half doesn't, or else we'd be much, much wealthier, living in my two-bed terrace there rather than with a big mortgage in Barnet.

I found it  safe and pleasant and I still maintain it's the best value place to live in London. I lived off Forest Road, near Blackhorse tube. Not really the nicest bit, but super convenient for tube and you get into town very quikly from there, although the Viccy Line seems to have gone from really good to a bit crap since I left (no connection, honest Guv). I'd say Lloyd Park is about the nicest bit - I nearly bought there, but the deal fell through.

It's not great for pubs... I know some people like the Plough, that has a lot of live music, but never got round to going there myself. There's the Nag's Head in the village, which is very nice and  gastro-pubby and the Ferryboat Inn on Ferry Lane, towards Tottenham Hale, and that has good food and is a decent place for a lazy Sunday afternoon's pints.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, that's the kind of feedback I wanted 

We're going back on Saturday. I think we're seeing about 15 houses, so at this rate I may well see every house in the Stow before thinking about putting an offer in. 

We're seeing more in Lloyd Park, some of forest road and some nearer blackhorse rd by the reservoirs. I'll try and check out some of the drinking establishments you mentioned.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 21, 2010)

Its a shit hole. Move to Croydon instead.


----------



## Griff (Oct 21, 2010)

The best record shop ever was in Hoe Street. Spent all of my youth in Small Wonder. 

Haven't been to Walthamstow in years now, mind.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 21, 2010)

I live in the Lloyd park area of Walthamstow and I love it there. Can totally recommend it. It's quiet and leafy, I always feel safe (even walking home, as a young single female, in the early hours of the morning). Where I live it's about a 20 min walk to both Blackhorse rd or Walthamstow tube. The buses are quite good.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 21, 2010)

I moved to the Stow from Hackney a year ago.  I feared the worst but I actually love it and would definitely reccomend it.  

I think I have been particularly lucky with the street I have moved to but the vibe is just so much friendlier than where I was living previously.  I met more of my neighbours within 2 days than I did in 5 years of living in my previous flat.  We had a street party in the summer which was a great way of meeting even more of them and we've subsequently found ourselves going out for drinks to the pub, exchanging baby sitting, hanging out with neighbours - something that I never experienced anywhere I lived in Hackney.

Pubs on the whole are not that great.  The Rose and Crown on Hoe Street is a blinder of a pub though - awesome ale selection, very mixed crowd, open late and often has good music.  It's used a lot by community groups too.

I would reccomend looking around the Northcote Road area off Blackhorse Road - lots of really nice residential streets here and much cheaper than the village.  Close to Blackhorse road and St. James Street for transport and close to the market.  It's also really nice on the roads off Coppermill Lane - there you're also close to the market and you're also really close to the marshes....

Go for it.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 21, 2010)

There used to be a pub at the end of Coppermill Lane that sold mead and parsnip wine. We used to go there on a sunday then stumble around the  reservoirs shouting at geese 

I miss the stow


----------



## braindancer (Oct 22, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> There used to be a pub at the end of Coppermill Lane that sold mead and parsnip wine. We used to go there on a sunday then stumble around the  reservoirs shouting at geese
> 
> I miss the stow


 
I've not been to the Coppermill as yet.... it's on my must try list


----------



## Walthamo (Oct 22, 2010)

Walthamstow Rocks. And don't discount the Village, its one of the best places in the area, and actually, not that expensive. The area is bordered by Hoe street to the west, Grove Road to the south, Shernall Street to the east and Church lane - ish to the north. anywhere within this area is good. Best (but not too expensive roads to look at, including surrounding streets are, Barclay, eden, beulah, orford, maynard etc.. but if you also consider slightly outside roads like turner, havant, cromwell, ruby you could get a bargain. Best pubs are nags head, castle, village some on wood street are a bit rough and ready but good fun. 

We've lived in Walthamstow for 6 years and love it. its friendly, safe, diverse With 4 year old daughter and another on the way, we'll likely be staying here for a while. near to town with liverpool street 20 mins by overground and kings cross about the same. not forgetting a short hop out to other surrounding greenery like epping forest, hollow pond, woodford green and wanstead. I can't recommend the area enough. I like the area so much I run a lifestyle brand by and for those who love E17 and walthamstow, so it can't be that bad!

Good luck with your house hunting. Reclaim the East!


----------



## sunny_d (Oct 22, 2010)

OK, this is my first post on this forum, so first of all, hello!

I lived in the Bakers Arms area for nearly 4 years and cannot recommend the area at all. Whatever you do, don't move close to Bakers Arms, it's rough, and really not safe at night. If your budget stretches to Walthamstow Village, go for it. Or at least try and move as close to the tube station as you can. I was relying on buses to get me to Walthamstow station and back, and especially at night they can be unreliable.

As for transport, the Victoria Line is generally good, but Walthamstow station is super crowded. I usually took the bus down to Leyton instead to use the Central Line.

Generally, I found the whole E17/E10 area pretty depressing (lack of greenery, lack of decent restaurants/pubs). It's only zone 3 but, for some reason, feels really far out. That's just my opinion though - you might feel completely different about the area. Good luck with the move!


----------



## braindancer (Oct 22, 2010)

Walthamo said:


> I like the area so much I run a lifestyle brand by and for those who love E17 and walthamstow


 
What does that mean?


----------



## Mapped (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback and advice folks 

Well we had a marathon day on saturday and viewed tonnes of places. There's about 4 we liked; 3 of them were in the Lloyd Park area and 1 off Coppermill. However a couple of them were quite overpriced judging by the sold prices of other places close by. 



braindancer said:


> Pubs on the whole are not that great.  The Rose and Crown on Hoe Street is a blinder of a pub though - awesome ale selection, very mixed crowd, open late and often has good music.  It's used a lot by community groups too.



We popped in here between viewings. It was quite early in the day, so very quiet, but they had some great ales and ciders on. I liked it, it seems like a proper pub with plenty going on. We also had a bite to eat in a decent Moroccan (I think) cafe on Hoe St. 



braindancer said:


> I would reccomend looking around the Northcote Road area off Blackhorse Road - lots of really nice residential streets here and much cheaper than the village.



You're right, Those streets are nice. We saw one house off Northcote, but it wasn't for us and unfortunately there don't seem to be any other suitable ones on the market.



Walthamo said:


> And don't discount the Village, its one of the best places in the area, and actually, not that expensive.



I haven't discounted the village entirely. We saw a couple of places bordering it at the weekend but from what we've seen so far price vs value doesn't stack up there for us. 



braindancer said:


> Go for it.



I think we will. I thought my partner might not be up for it, but after visiting and looking at some places it seems as though she's very keen.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 25, 2010)

TopCat said:


> Its a shit hole. Move to Croydon instead.


 
I spent a large part of my childhood around Croydon. I'm not in a massive hurry to go back to live there.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm up in the stow quite a lot, I was there yesterday, friends live near the graveyard! they've lived there for about 15 years and seem to be happy enough

there are green areas close by, good for Epping Forest, and the marshes.


----------



## becki1701 (Oct 25, 2010)

I live in the Stow near Lloyd Park (the garden backs onto it).  My mate used to live at the Bakers Arms end which is generally considered a bit more rough, but closer to the tube and the small Tesco which was convenient.

The new place is lovely, and there are 4 buses from WC going down Chingford road if I feel like I don't want to walk through the park (about 15-20min to walk to the station).

The Village is best for pubs probably, but I do like the Old Rose and Crown which is only about 10 min away from me.  I haven't been to the Dog and Duck yet, and I've heard that BNP types hang out at the Lord Palmerston so I tend to avoid it, though that may just be hearsay and they seem to have pictures of food outside..I'm tempted to investigate.

I grew up on Croydon, both are nice


----------



## lolo (Oct 26, 2010)

Me and the fella are going to move the Walthamstow on our next move – depending on the leak and ceiling in the living room it could be next month or springtime – what are rentals like? We were hoping for a 1 or 2 bed garden flat type thing, what sorts of prices would we be looking at? Do the nice areas have many rental opportunities?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes, there are normally loads of places to rent in the Lloyds park area and rent is fairly reasonable (for London). I rent a really nice 1 bed ground floor garden flat for £715p/m.


----------



## lolo (Oct 26, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Yes, there are normally loads of places to rent in the Lloyds park area and rent is fairly reasonable (for London). I rent a really nice 1 bed ground floor garden flat for £715p/m.


 
wow! that is loads cheaper than we pay now (struggle to pay I should say), we don't want letting agents again as we have found them rubbish, was thinking of looking loot and gumtree, any other recommendations?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 26, 2010)

lolo said:


> wow! that is loads cheaper than we pay now (struggle to pay I should say), we don't want letting agents again as we have found them rubbish, was thinking of looking loot and gumtree, any other recommendations?


 
Yeah the rent's not bad. However, I'm with an agency and they're trying to increase my rent by £50 a month which I'm currently in negotiation/argument about. Dunno about private landlords as I've only ever used agencies. I found mine via findaproperty.com - there may be some private landlords on there (not sure though)


----------



## Walthamo (Oct 27, 2010)

*Walthamstow Originals*



braindancer said:


> What does that mean?



Hi braindancer, check www.walthamo.com all will become clear!


----------



## Cloo (Oct 27, 2010)

lolo said:


> Me and the fella are going to move the Walthamstow on our next move – depending on the leak and ceiling in the living room it could be next month or springtime – what are rentals like? We were hoping for a 1 or 2 bed garden flat type thing, what sorts of prices would we be looking at? Do the nice areas have many rental opportunities?


 I rent out the two bed terrace I used to live in (6 mins Blackhorse Road tube) for £925 a month, which I think is under the going rate. I see similar places advertised for £1k a month.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 1, 2010)

We seem to have put an offer in on a house near Lloyd Park   Hopefully we'll find out very soon. If this one doesn't work out, then we've seen 3 other houses round there that we would also be happy in.


----------



## braindancer (Nov 2, 2010)

N1 Buoy said:


> We seem to have put an offer in on a house near Lloyd Park   Hopefully we'll find out very soon. If this one doesn't work out, then we've seen 3 other houses round there that we would also be happy in.


 
Good luck!


----------



## braindancer (Nov 2, 2010)

Walthamo said:


> Hi braindancer, check www.walthamo.com all will become clear!


 
Good lord.  Well you never know N1 Buoy - before you know it you might be parading round with one of these t-shirts


----------



## Mapped (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't think we'll be buying that house  My opening offer apparently sent the seller into a rage at the estate agent. It wasn't that cheeky, it was 10% less than asking.

Anyway there's another house for sale on the same street that we like. 

I'll give the T shirts a miss for now I'm not living the E17 dream yet


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 2, 2010)

E18 is much nicer


----------



## Walthamo (Nov 3, 2010)

*Live the dream*

E17 is definitely a state of mind. Lloyd park is a nice bit of it. the park is still getting (unless the funding gets pulled) a couple of million pounds spent on it. Not a bad time to get in.

Good luck. and you are right 10% below asking is very reasonable.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 3, 2010)

TopCat said:


> Its a shit hole. Move to Croydon instead.


 
That's like saying "it's crap, move to a  dungheap".


----------



## srm (Nov 19, 2010)

Hope your house plans work out. I've lived in E17 for about 3 years now and think it's very under-rated. Lots of recommendations - Dhakar indian on Hoe Street, Eat17 and Orford Saloon tapas, Nag's Head pub in the village. We were house hunting here for 2 years before finding our ideal house and buying it. No regrets at all!

Drop me an email if you want more local recommendations on streets, businesses, travel, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Mapped (Nov 22, 2010)

Good to hear more positive views. We had a meal in Orford Saloon the other weekend and it was great, I'd definitely go back there again.

At the moment it feels like it will take us 2 years to find a house as well. We've seen nearly everything suitable in our price range at the moment and offered, tried to negotiate and failed to get there on 6 houses so far  We weren't taking the piss with the offers either, all within 10% of asking price. 

We're off to see a few more on saturday, but we might leave it until next year if none of these are goers.


----------



## vogonity (Dec 2, 2010)

Best of luck on your accommodation hunt; I moved here with a friend two and a bit years ago and I love it: I love our terraced house, the convenient transport links, 'Stow Marshes and Epping Forest just bike rides away, the Village, decent enough shops and... well, I'm very happy here.

Again, good luck.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2010)

N1 Buoy said:


> If anyone has any Walthamstow related tips or comments I’d be grateful for them


 leave


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 2, 2010)

walthamstow's fine. good shops, restaurants, transport links, plenty of decent places to live


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> walthamstow's fine. good shops, restaurants, transport links, plenty of decent places to live


 
hmmm...


----------



## Mapped (Jan 19, 2011)

Well it looks like things are moving a bit now. We've had an offer accepted on a terraced house we like just to the East of Lloyd Park, the survey is being done today so hopefully we'll be moving within the next couple of months


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 19, 2011)

hello new neighbour


----------



## braindancer (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## Mapped (Apr 20, 2011)

Well that all took a bit longer than expected, but I've now got the keys and we move in with our stuff tomorrow 

I popped in to check the meters and give the place a once over and it's eerily quiet compared to our flat in Islington. We've already met the neighbours and they seem nice and freindly, we got a welcome card with all the bin info in it from one set. 

I've a feeling that this summer is mostly going to be decorating and gardening.


----------



## pablo81 (Apr 26, 2011)

best of luck with your move.....

we moved to london 3 years ago from Ireland and are considering buying a property over the next couple of months. To be honest our knowledge of areas etc isn't great. We currently rent in crouch end but if we were to buy there we'd probably be living in a shoebox....

Walthamstow could potentially appeal to me as well (would also have to convince the Queen Bee)....

Could you possibly keep this thread updated every so often with how you are getting on, what you like and dislike etc????

Once again, hope the move works out N1 Buoy...


----------



## Mapped (Oct 13, 2011)

Well me and Mrs N1 have our feet under the table good and proper in this place. The house is still a bit of a state, but these things take time I suppose.

There's some good things happening in the area, it may be a bit rough around the edges, but it's really starting to feel like home.

Do any Walthamstow people use this site/facebook/twitter?

http://walthamstowscene.org.uk/

This guy was doing his bit for the excellent Stow Festival a few weeks back and he's been nominated for an award, which get's him some money for future projects to make Walthamstow culture even better 

If you're in the Stow get on here and vote for Nick Bason at the Bottom of the page

http://www.talktalk.co.uk/digitalheroes/region.php?region=london#nickbason


----------



## Mapped (Oct 13, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> hello new neighbour



Hello, now I've come out of my shell and I'm making plans to meet urbs. Fancy a Walthamstow drinkie?


----------



## mE28 (Oct 18, 2011)

How is life in Walthamstow working out?  I am a life-long north londoner thinking about moving east with my partner and our toddler to get a bit more space for our money - would love to hear what you think about the place...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 18, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> Hello, now I've come out of my shell and I'm making plans to meet urbs. Fancy a Walthamstow drinkie?


I'd be up for a Walthamstow drink, easily reachable from Clapton


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 18, 2011)

braindancer said:


> What does that mean?


It means hipsters have discovered Walthamstow - get out while you still can.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 18, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> It means hipsters have discovered Walthamstow - get out while you still can.



I like hipsters they make house prices go up


----------



## Mapped (Oct 18, 2011)

mE28 said:


> How is life in Walthamstow working out? I am a life-long north londoner thinking about moving east with my partner and our toddler to get a bit more space for our money - would love to hear what you think about the place...



It's good 

We'd grown out of our little shitty Islington flat and now have a nice 3 bed pad (1/2 finished), a garden and a cat. Neighbours are very friendly, there's a sense of community we didn't get in Islington. The only thing I'm not too sure about which will affect you is the schools. I haven't got a clue about that.

Commute's great for me as I work in King's Cross, so straight down the viccy line. Loads of buses, overground rail etc.

What's your budget? I can have a look for the best streets for your money? PM if you want.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'd be up for a Walthamstow drink, easily reachable from Clapton



Aren't we doing this already 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...apton-6th-10th-dec-2011-now-with-poll.282709/

Can have a quick one before then I suppose


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 26, 2011)

i might move here. is Lloyd Park still nice? might have a wander round this weekend. i know the bit around blackhorse road a little... the pub opposite the station is pretty good, the one that has covers bands in the back room.


----------



## Dooby (Oct 26, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> i might move here. is Lloyd Park still nice? might have a wander round this weekend. i know the bit around blackhorse road a little... the pub opposite the station is pretty good, the one that has covers bands in the back room.


There's talk of the Standard closign down 
I'm at the town hall end, there's posher parts, mine is sort of (low) middling, but overall still about the best value for money in London. Know quite a few folk here, the vintage/craft scene is picking up and I've been meaning to order the 'Mattresses of Walthamstow' calendars for christmas..


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 26, 2011)

ah cool you live there! would be next year anyway but beginning to look around...


----------



## braindancer (Oct 26, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> i might move here. is Lloyd Park still nice? might have a wander round this weekend. i know the bit around blackhorse road a little... the pub opposite the station is pretty good, the one that has covers bands in the back room.



Lloyd Park is currently being completely overhauled with several million quids worth of national lottery funding - it has the potential to be a top park so my fingers are crossed but we shall see...


----------



## Mapped (Oct 26, 2011)

braindancer said:


> Lloyd Park is currently being completely overhauled with several million quids worth of national lottery funding - it has the potential to be a top park so my fingers are crossed but we shall see...



That's what we thought. It's annoying at the moment as I was using the park for a nice walk to the tube, but it should be good when it's done next year.

Here's what they're doing: http://www.friendsoflloydpark.org.uk/redevelopment-of-park/plans-for-the-park

Nice to see that they are going to make the island in the duck pond usable


----------



## Mapped (Oct 26, 2011)

Dooby said:


> There's talk of the Standard closign down



Isn't it going to be another Turkish supermarket? It's sad, I played my first gig in London there back in the last century and I've popped in a few times since.


----------



## Dooby (Oct 26, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> Isn't it going to be another Turkish supermarket? It's sad, I played my first gig in London there back in the last century and I've popped in a few times since.


Yer, apparently we need ANOTHER turkish supermarket. I love that there's a tribute bands pub here


----------



## Dooby (Oct 26, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> ah cool you live there! would be next year anyway but beginning to look around...



Is this you keeping your babysitter options handy now that LDR's gone...


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2011)

ha that honestly had not crossed my mind but..... YES now that you mention it!


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2011)

what would be a good little walk around walthamstow that might convince someone who thought it was an insalubrious district that it might actually be a good place to live? not too long, not too far from the transport links.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 27, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> what would be a good little walk around walthamstow that might convince someone who thought it was an insalubrious district that it might actually be a good place to live? not too long, not too far from the transport links.



I convinced Mrs N1, who also thought it insalubrious, by booking a load of viewings of houses one day and dragging her along. The difference in what we could get in Walthamstow to what we could get elsewhere was so great that she was won over instantly. She loves it now 

If you want to walk to the poshest bit then go to the 'Village'. It's pretty close to the tube, it's not massive and there's some decent pubs up there.

I would suggest popping up to the William Morris Gallery and Lloyd Park, It's about a 10 min walk from the tube, but as mentioned above most of it is currently shut for the refurb work. You can still get into Aveling Park fields via Winns Terrace if you fancy seeing a big green space with not a lot in it. The Warner flats around there don't look too shabby. If you go this way I'd suggest a pint in the Rose and Crown on Hoe St, they have good ales and ciders in there.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2011)

good, similar plan for me. that sounds like a couple of good places to visit in afternoon anyway, thanks.


----------



## Dooby (Oct 27, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> what would be a good little walk around walthamstow that might convince someone who thought it was an insalubrious district that it might actually be a good place to live? not too long, not too far from the transport links.


Yer, what N1 buoy said re the Village (head for Orford Road/Vestry house/St Mary's church basically.  The wealthy area a bit nearer me is 'upper walthamstow' which is a load of bigger houses on the edges of Epping forest. Tho I'm in a skankier bit and its only 5 minutes into the forest for me, loads of space and dog walking there, never even found a dead body. I've a mate recently bought near Whipps Cross hospital/Alfred Hitchcock pub and fuck me there's some amazing houses round there. (alright neither of us are ever gonna live in those, just sayin')
The nearest decent pub to me, the Plough, has fallen foul of mass closures, so in the Stow I'd go out in the village area. Or the Rose and Crown. And occasional Northern Soul night at the CAvern/whatever it's called now.

I need to go out and sign on in a minute (don't recommend visiting the job centre) but if I ever remember, which I rarely do, I can send facebook links to lots of local stuff


----------



## sim667 (Oct 27, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> I spent a large part of my childhood around Croydon. I'm not in a massive hurry to go back to live there.



There's nothing wrong with my childhood town


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2011)

nothing wrong with croydon once you're out of the town centre. would be too far a move though and the travel card too much.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 29, 2011)

yay had some success in convincing my wife that walthamstow might be a good place to live today! there are a lot of nice roads, + the market on the high street... and this great place to eat "Delice" opposite the rose and crown, super cheap fresh pasta etc. think it might be on for next year.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 29, 2011)

.....been living in london for about 30 years ..25 of which in 'stow ...near the village and now near the market ....like the market and cheap fruit n veg..like the easy transport links rail tube and train into central london (Vic line) or city (chingford /liverpool street)...and a good night bus route back from town ( I dont drive) ..like the variety around , from villagey atmosphere to urban retail ..easy access to fresh air ... reservoirs and canals down the marshes , Epping forest and boating lake the other way ...fair selection of pubs and eats ....never felt any "tension" coming home late at night , either ....
Its an easy place to live .................. plenty of Victorian flat conversions ..small terraces for sale


----------



## SJL37 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Folks

My other half and I have decided that a move to Walthamstow from west london to buy our first place is for us. I know the area a bit from growing up nearby and we've focused our search on 2 bed flats around the village and up from the village towards Forest Road for a few months now, but haven't seen anything that we like.  Last weekend an agent took us to see a lovely 2 bed house on one of the residential roads that runs paralell to Hoe St between Queens Rd and Boundary Rd.  We're really tempted and having had a walk from the station and up to the village from the house during the day and of an evening the distance to both is ok for us given we'd be getting a house and not a flat. However I'm worried about the location as I know the Bakers Arms area has a bit of a reputation and it does feel different to the the top end of Hoe St/the village/lloyds park area.

Any thoughts on the location from those that live in E17 would be much appreciated - I don't know if I'm being paranoid or rightly worried!


----------



## braindancer (Nov 23, 2011)

I lived temporarily in that area (Exmouth Road) for a few months when I first moved to Walthamstow a few years ago.  I much prefer where I am now (Northcote Road area)...

There was nothing specifically ‘wrong’ with the area but it always felt pretty bleak.  I can’t imagine that prices in that area differ greatly from prices on the other side of the market – I’d recommend having a look there too....


----------



## SJL37 (Nov 24, 2011)

braindancer said:


> I lived temporarily in that area (Exmouth Road) for a few months when I first moved to Walthamstow a few years ago. I much prefer where I am now (Northcote Road area)...
> 
> There was nothing specifically ‘wrong’ with the area but it always felt pretty bleak. I can’t imagine that prices in that area differ greatly from prices on the other side of the market – I’d recommend having a look there too....



Thanks - useful stuff. We'll definately have a look north of the market.

I know what you mean about nothing being particularly 'wrong' with the area but it just didn't have the same feel as other parts we've looked in.


----------



## Dasein (Dec 8, 2011)

This has been a very useful find, even if it has kept me up later than I should be. How are you finding Walthamstow living now N1?

I'm considering buying in the area early next year. It would be a family home for my 2 year old and I. By the sound of things, the village is the place to look. Compared to the prices in Clapton, where I've just had a sale fall through, the village houses look quite reasonable. The talk of community has got me interested too. I've lived in East London for 10 years, Bethnal Green, Bow, Mile End, Hackney, Greenwich, most recently Docklands, and love the East deeply, but have always lamented the lack of any real sense of community. Maybe Walthamstow, not yet having seen the influx of fringe flickers, will have some.

I'll be looking in earnest once Christmas is out of the way, but wondered whether someone here might be able to give me any information on child care. I've read some scary numbers for nursery waiting lists - 18 months +  I work and am studying, so child care is an absolute must. Does anyone have any thoughts or advice on this? Any info would be much appreciated...


----------



## Mapped (Dec 10, 2011)

Dasein said:


> This has been a very useful find, even if it has kept me up later than I should be. How are you finding Walthamstow living now N1?



We're loving it still  It's worked out well for us, we kind of underestimated costs and time for renovating our house, so that's going slow, but it's liveable. My commute to work at King's X is nice and easy and guaranteed a seat on the tube on the way in. We've loads more room and have found a great street.



Dasein said:


> the village houses look quite reasonable.



I thought they were small and overpriced compared to the rest of the area, but if you've got enough cash for the village it's probably the nicest bit to live in



Dasein said:


> The talk of community has got me interested too. I've lived in East London for 10 years, Bethnal Green, Bow, Mile End, Hackney, Greenwich, most recently Docklands, and love the East deeply, but have always lamented the lack of any real sense of community. Maybe Walthamstow, not yet having seen the influx of fringe flickers, will have some.



I've recently moved here and I have a fringe, but I don't flick it much  There is community here. Our street is great, I know my neighbours and it's the only place in London I've had this, some other streets might not be the same though. I also know a few familiar faces in some of the pubs even though we haven't been here that long. Loads of people I've talked to who've been here for years moan that it's gone downhill, but it seems pretty good to me.

Can't help on the childcare stuff, but I'll ask one of my neighbours with young kids if I see her


----------



## Miguel Simon (Mar 8, 2012)

Nobody told me that my real name would be used as my user name! Never mind!!

Newbe here!! I found this thread very helpful and it has actually and without a doubt it's had some effect in my inclination to move to Walthamstow. From what I have read here I have come to the conclusin that there is a community over there, or we are in the process of forming it anyway, which is something that is becoming rare in this modern society, especially in London. I had narrowed it down to three areas, with most interest put in areas that will have new fast connections to London with Crossrail (Wlthamstow and Forrest Gate). I really love the lower lea valley nature reserve and is amazing that you can still be in London yet you can get in lost in nature. Epping Forrest is not too far neither.

So decision made as to what area I am moving to I would love to hear from people that live in the area and have spotted houses with the "For Sale" sign in streets that they consider pleasant (300K Budget). From what I have read I think I would probably enjoy the area closest to Lloyd park as I would happy sacrifice a few minutes walking to the pub for a bit of peace and quite.

On a different note, what is the area in the vicinity of St James Park like??

Apologies to N1 for bastardising his post, but since you have already made the choice to move to the area I thought this thread would be a good starting point. Hope you can forgive me 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Belushi (Mar 8, 2012)

None of the rest of us have our real name as our user name! You must have entered it yourself!


----------



## braindancer (Mar 8, 2012)

Miguel Simon said:


> Nobody told me that my real name would be used as my user name! Never mind!!
> 
> Newbe here!! I found this thread very helpful and it has actually and without a doubt it's had some effect in my inclination to move to Walthamstow. From what I have read here I have come to the conclusin that there is a community over there, or we are in the process of forming it anyway, which is something that is becoming rare in this modern society, especially in London. I had narrowed it down to three areas, with most interest put in areas that will have new fast connections to London with Crossrail (Wlthamstow and Forrest Gate). I really love the lower lea valley nature reserve and is amazing that you can still be in London yet you can get in lost in nature. Epping Forrest is not too far neither.
> 
> ...


 
The area round St. James Park are ok - they don't look particularly special and I'm not a big fan of St. James Park itself - I would favour some of the roads slightly more towards Coppermill Lane - these roads seem nicer to me and have the advantage of being closer to the marshes...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 8, 2012)

Belushi said:


> None of the rest of us have our real name as our user name!


 
I do, is that not how it normally works?


----------



## jabushell (Mar 8, 2012)

Miguel Simon said:


> Nobody told me that my real name would be used as my user name! Never mind!!
> 
> Newbe here!! I found this thread very helpful and it has actually and without a doubt it's had some effect in my inclination to move to Walthamstow. From what I have read here I have come to the conclusin that there is a community over there, or we are in the process of forming it anyway, which is something that is becoming rare in this modern society, especially in London. I had narrowed it down to three areas, with most interest put in areas that will have new fast connections to London with Crossrail (Wlthamstow and Forrest Gate). I really love the lower lea valley nature reserve and is amazing that you can still be in London yet you can get in lost in nature. Epping Forrest is not too far neither.
> 
> ...


 
Hi, another newb.

I moved to the Lloyd Park bit of Walthamstow about a year ago and really love it. There is a real nice community feel here and I know all my neighbours - has never happened in any other part of London! The nicest streets (to me at least) are to the immediate west of the park (Winns terr/ave through to Bemsted Rd and  / Carr Rd / Fleeming Rd / Elphinstone Rd). The streets to the immediate east of the park seem OK as well but maybe a slightly different feel. For £300K you will easily afford a house (http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-32009128.html?premiumA=true) rather than a flat. Not sure about the St James area but doesn't seem to have the best reputation. There are nice houses around Stoneydown park and a few nice streets tucked between the market and forest rd. Obviously the Village bit is nice but you'll pay for it and probably sacrifice space.


----------



## Glitter (Mar 8, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> Yes, there are normally loads of places to rent in the Lloyds park area and rent is fairly reasonable (for London). I rent a really nice 1 bed ground floor garden flat for £715p/m.


 
I know this is a really old post and London prices are different but my jaw hit the floor when I read this.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 9, 2012)

Glitter said:


> I know this is a really old post and London prices are different but my jaw hit the floor when I read this.


 
 yes - this was over 2 years ago now and my rent has increased every year unfortunately   I now pay £780 (and it was a battle getting the landlord to agree to that as he wanted quite a bit higher). Although a huge amount of money, for London, and for what I get, it's still pretty reasonable these days.


----------



## Glitter (Mar 9, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> yes - this was over 2 years ago now and my rent has increased every year unfortunately  I now pay £780 (and it was a battle getting the landlord to agree to that as he wanted quite a bit higher). Although a huge amount of money, for London, and for what I get, it's still pretty reasonable these days.


 
Oh. My. God.

I've been out of the rental market for a long time I know and I've never rented in London but fuck me!


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 9, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> I've been out of the rental market for a long time I know and I've never rented in London but fuck me!


 
oh ok - were you shocked by the original £715 price? That's London for you! Bear in mind, I do have a garden, seperate bedroom, living room, kitchen etc & it's a nice, quiet leafy area.


----------



## Glitter (Mar 9, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> oh ok - were you shocked by the original £715 price? That's London for you! Bear in mind, I do have a garden, seperate bedroom, living room, kitchen etc & it's a nice, quiet leafy area.


 
Yeah I was.

Incidentally I just looked at what you'd get round here for between 700-800. There were several commercial properties and some houses. 4 or six bedrooms.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 9, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Yeah I was.
> 
> Incidentally I just looked at what you'd get round here for between 700-800. There were several commercial properties and some houses. 4 or six bedrooms.


 
Wow - where do you live?! How much is a 1 bed flat where you are and how do salaries compare to London salaries?


----------



## Glitter (Mar 9, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> Wow - where do you live?! How much is a 1 bed flat where you are and how do salaries compare to London salaries?


 
Sowerby Bridge. I searched Halifax on rightmove. 

Not sure about salaries but I would imagine a lot less. 

Here's the first search

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property...letType=&letFurnishType=&houseFlatShare=false

Cheapest 1 bed flat is 275 highest 575

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property...opertyType=flats&oldDisplayPropertyType=flats


----------



## josef1878 (Mar 11, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> I've been out of the rental market for a long time I know and I've never rented in London but fuck me!



You two thinking of heading south?? Tell!


----------



## Glitter (Mar 11, 2012)

josef1878 said:


> You two thinking of heading south?? Tell!



Nooooooo. I was just shocked at what Hells Bells is paying.

I refuse to live anywhere you can't get gravy on chips


----------



## JasonHef (Mar 13, 2012)

I used to live there, no pubs... boooring


----------



## braindancer (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/media/set/?set=a.318718888189184.73745.186803391380735&type=3


----------



## newbiee17 (May 1, 2012)

Hey all,
How is the area at the north of Hoe Street, the roads behind the Rose & Crown pub?
How safe is it walking up Hoe Street in the dark at nights from the tube?
thanks
p.s. totally reassured that moving from N4 to E17 is the right thing to do after reading your posts!


----------



## lolo (Sep 11, 2012)

looking at a flat near st james road but getting the impression it is not that nice, more info please? is it dodgy?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 11, 2012)

Glitter said:


> I've been out of the rental market for a long time I know and I've never rented in London but fuck me!





Hellsbells said:


> oh ok - were you shocked by the original £715 price? That's London for you! Bear in mind, I do have a garden, seperate bedroom, living room, kitchen etc & it's a nice, quiet leafy area.


 
Oh you Londoners and your distorted sense of value for money!

I live in inner city Bristol and rent a four bedroom house with garden, garage and a separate office/outhouse. Nice, quiet, leafy area, park nearby, close to the Centre, local high street for shopping, etc etc. £800 pcm.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 11, 2012)

newbiee17 said:


> Hey all,
> How is the area at the north of Hoe Street, the roads behind the Rose & Crown pub?
> How safe is it walking up Hoe Street in the dark at nights from the tube?
> thanks
> p.s. totally reassured that moving from N4 to E17 is the right thing to do after reading your posts!


 
never had a problem while I lived there

(edit ...apart from the riots)




> looking at a flat near st james road but getting the impression it is not that nice, more info please? is it dodgy


its the rougher end of walthamstow ..go east of coppermills or head for the village


----------



## Mapped (Sep 11, 2012)

Tankus said:


> never had a problem while I lived there
> 
> (edit ...apart from the riots)


 
What did you see during the riots? From what I remember Tesco's and BHS window was kicked in and that was about the extent of it. There were a few nervy business owners down Hoe st standing outside their shops with baseball bats, waiting for trouble that didn't seem to materialise. 

[quote="Tankus, post: 11509020, member: 31507"its the rougher end of walthamstow ..go east of coppermills or head for the village[/quote]

coppermills itself seems OK to me, I cycle through there most days and it's pretty quiet with good access to the marshes/lea valley


----------



## Tankus (Sep 11, 2012)

yeah ...I like copper-mills too ......fav walk ...along the tow path through to the limehouse cut ...and catch the train back
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/august-2011-photo-thread.278577/#post-10366971 some piccies
I was living near the middle of the market then ...had about a hundred police the first night pepper spraying teens in the face ...I was a tad concerned about fire or a brick through the window
........................before that I lived on Folkestone road for 20 years on the edge of the village ...I loved it


----------



## Mapped (Sep 12, 2012)

Tankus said:


> yeah ...I like copper-mills too ......fav walk ...along the tow path through to the limehouse cut ...and catch the train back
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/august-2011-photo-thread.278577/#post-10366971 some piccies
> I was living near the middle of the market then ...had about a hundred police the first night pepper spraying teens in the face ...I was a tad concerned about fire or a brick through the window
> ........................before that I lived on Folkestone road for 20 years on the edge of the village ...I loved it


 
Right. I didn't go down the market during those few days, looks like there was a bit of trouble. The news reports were all fairly subdued about Walthamstow.

I'm looking forward to them opening the towpath back up fully, at the moment you get kicked off at the bottom of Hackney Marshes for Olympic related security.


----------



## Exploringem (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello,
Joined this site as this is one of the best threads I have found. We are just about to put in an offer on a house in the coppermill lane area. Any up to date info on this area? It seems nice and quiet but quite close to st James which people seem to dislike. Just a bit concerned its far from the popular llyods park and village areas. We are having our first baby so want to make the right choice. Any info would be appreiciated!


----------



## miummy (Dec 22, 2012)

hi, we are also about to buy a house in walthamstow. we viewed and liked a couple of houses, but we are really not sure about the areas. could anyone please shed some light on thi as we wouldn't like to end up in a bad area. we have small children so we would like somewhere safe and with a garden.

Could anyone explain what lloyds park area means exactly? It seems like a popular area for families, but does it include roads further up such as penhryn avenue, lyne crescent, douglas avenue? What are these roads like, are these roads safe in the evenings? We were told that highams hills are isn't one of the best, could anyone tell me why?
And as for upper walthamstow, such as grantock road, belle vue, what is it like there? It seems far away from the rest of walthamstow..
Just one last area... greenay avenue, near wood street, what is it like there, it's quite pricey there, is there any reason for that?

Will greatly appreciate some advice from people with knowledge of walthamstow.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 22, 2012)

I live in Lloyds Park & have never found it anything but safe and quiet, & yes, it is definitely a family area. I'm a single female and have walked home at all times of night and felt fine and safe and never been bothered. I've never lived anywhere else in london where I've felt like this. As far as I'm aware, bugulary etc is also fairly low round here (on my street anyway). I think the fact that Lloyds Park is a good 15/20 min walk to the nearest tube station and there are few pubs in walking distance helps reduce the crime level and makes the area seem quieter and safer.
Penhryn/douglas avenues are right by me so I would think they'd be part of the Lloyds park area. Some of the houses on these roads are really nice - many roads are one way and/or cul-de-sacs - so fairly quiet & little traffic. There are also several primary schools in the area.

Can't comment on Upper Walthamstow but I've heard Wood street isn't the best area.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 22, 2012)

Agree with everything Hellsbells posted there.

We nearly bought a place on penhryn avenue, couldn't quite stretch to the price they were asking though. Some of those places to the north of the Lloyd park area have absolutely huge gardens, but I found, quite small bedrooms.



Hellsbells said:


> There are also several primary schools in the area.
> .


 
I think the Aveling Park School is also going to be re-opened as a primary soon. The place is teeming with kids.


----------

